# Handel & Haydn: Organ Concertos



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just got a boxset of their Organ Concertos, and to my surprise, Handel's seem more unique to me. Granted, he has written far more than Haydn in this genre for organ, but I was thinking Haydn would be the more unique one.

Both are great though, love the music!

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Organ concertos by Händel is my favorite Händel


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was curious b/c Haydn's Piano Sonatas are so unique I was wondering if it would transcend to all keyboard works or not.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As a side note (no pun intended), Mozart wrote 17 delightful Church Sonatas for Organ, a couple of which have orchestral accompaniments. They are definitely worth exploring.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> As a side note (no pun intended), Mozart wrote 17 delightful Church Sonatas for Organ, a couple of which have orchestral accompaniments. They are definitely worth exploring.


Thanks! .

It's strange, almost everyday since I have begun listening to Classical exclusively, I have been excited about music. Can't say that in the past, I got headaches, this is a very natural progression for me!

Keep the recommendations coming!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks! .
> 
> It's strange, almost everyday since I have begun listening to Classical exclusively, I have been excited about music. Can't say that in the past, I got headaches, this is a very natural progression for me!
> 
> Keep the recommendations coming!


That's wonderful to hear. I wish your enthusiasm was rabidly contagious so you could go out among the masses and spread our musical "gospel".


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> That's wonderful to hear. I wish your enthusiasm was rabidly contagious so you could go out among the masses and spread our musical "gospel".


I've brought my mom along for the ride, and I'm persuasive!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've brought my mom along for the ride, and I'm persuasive!


Good! When she comes back, I want to know her favorite Mahler Symphony! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Good! When she comes back, I want to know her favorite Mahler Symphony! :lol:


I think she enjoys the more pleasant sounding Classical, overall. Mozart, Bach, Chopin, she does like Fur Elise but I think some Beethoven may be too much for her.

I could see her enjoying some Mahler, actually.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seriously, I have two great recommendations for the Handel Organ Concertos:

Peter Hurford and also Paul Nicholson.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ivan Sokol; Bohdan Warchal: Slovak Chamber Orchestra is what I have right now.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think she enjoys the more pleasant sounding Classical, overall. Mozart, Bach, Chopin, she does like Fur Elise but I think some Beethoven may be too much for her.
> 
> I could see her enjoying some Mahler, actually.


Well, that's better than most people!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ivan Sokol; Bohdan Warchal: Slovak Chamber Orchestra is what I have right now.


I don't know that one.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Handel just gave me chills, !


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Handel just gave me chills, !


Maybe it's just a virus!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Maybe it's just a virus.


Yes, it's called "Captainnumber36LovesClassical Syndrome." (I'm looking at you, Phil!).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Handel just gave me chills, !


I hope in a good way......


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I can do without them. I prefer CPE Bach for pre-romantic organ concertos.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I can do without them. I prefer CPE Bach for pre-romantic organ concertos.


Did Beethoven compose any Organ Concertos? You said "pre-romantic" which made me wonder who composed the romantic organ concertos. I'd love to check those out.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did Beethoven compose any Organ Concertos? You said "pre-romantic" which made me wonder who composed the romantic organ concertos. I'd love to check those out.


As far as I know, Beethoven didn't write any organ concertos. As for romantic organ works, I highly recommend the Organ Symphony by Saint-Saëns. It's not officially a concerto, but it certainly sounds like one in certain sections. Beautiful use of the organ blended with the symphony orchestra.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> As far as I know, Beethoven didn't write any organ concertos. As for romantic organ works, I highly recommend the Organ Symphony by Saint-Saëns. It's not officially a concerto, but it certainly sounds like one in certain sections. Beautiful use of the organ blended with the symphony orchestra.


How can one sleep when there is so much music to check out!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> How can one sleep when there is so much music to check out!


Maybe that's why so many of us TC members have insomnia! :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You said "pre-romantic" which made me wonder who composed the romantic organ concertos. I'd love to check those out.


Rheinberger, Jongen (symphony concertante), Hanson come to mind. More modern e.g. Hindemith, Poulenc and Keuris.

Also check out the organ symphonies (some with, some without orchestra) of the likes of Widor, Vierne and Dupre.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Rheinberger, Jongen (symphony concertante), Hanson come to mind. More modern e.g. Hindemith, Poulenc and Keuris.
> 
> Also check out the organ symphonies (some with, some without orchestra) of the likes of Widor, Vierne and Dupre.


I'm excited by all these names I have never heard of!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I keep hearing teases of Mozart's jupiter symphony in Haydn's Organ Concerto No. 1 last movement.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> As far as I know, Beethoven didn't write any organ concertos. As for romantic organ works, I highly recommend the Organ Symphony by Saint-Saëns. It's not officially a concerto, but it certainly sounds like one in certain sections. Beautiful use of the organ blended with the symphony orchestra.


This was amazing, not a whole lot of Organ, but I still really loved the Symphony as a whole.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm afraid you will not find better organ concerto's when you heard Händel's


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I hope you will find lots of better organ concertos than Händels. I know I did. :devil:


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I hope you will find lots of better organ concertos than Händels. I know I did. :devil:


That's blasphemy and you know it!


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

I do love Händel and Haydn but I have to say, of these both: my favorite is Haydn's Organ Concerto No. 1 in C Major, 2nd movement.


----------

